# ESP button not working HELP PLEASE !!



## leeblades05 (Sep 24, 2010)

Done a bit of research on here about the ESP button and its function !! My button doesnt seem to be working , ive tried holding it in for a few seconds but no light appears on the dashpod ! No light also when ignition is on two clicks ! I have scanned it with VCDS lite and got the lateral Acceleration sensor fault which is as follows

01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200): Electric Circuit Failure

Will this be the sensor that needs replacing and if so does anyone know the part number. Or is this something else ??
Just had to replace all coil pack and plugs plus a full service so please hopefully its nothing to expensive LOL !! ( Please god )

Any help would be greatly needed and appreciated guys and gals !!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Info on below thread

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=188513&start=0&hilit=G200



T3RBO said:


> Part numbers on below thread
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=160486&p=1643747&hilit=G200+part+number#p1643747


----------



## leeblades05 (Sep 24, 2010)

Cheers for the info matey ! There's one the bay of e for £40 says it will fit the tt from 99-01 ! Mines a 2000 ttr so it should fit !!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Are you saying that your ESP light never comes on at all?

It should light up when you turn the ignition on without starting; when you press the ESP button with the engine running and if there's a fault that's preventing the ESP from working.

If you have a fault and there's no light then it may be possible that someone's removed the ESP LED from the dashpod to hide the fact that there's a fault.


----------



## Lee-G (Jan 2, 2011)

My button doesn't seem to be working either. Is this a major problem because the drives fine ?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Might be worth checking the fuse

http://www.wak-tt.com/fuses/fuses.htm


----------



## leeblades05 (Sep 24, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> Are you saying that your ESP light never comes on at all?
> 
> It should light up when you turn the ignition on without starting; when you press the ESP button with the engine running and if there's a fault that's preventing the ESP from working.
> 
> If you have a fault and there's no light then it may be possible that someone's removed the ESP LED from the dashpod to hide the fact that there's a fault.


Hey pete, the ESP doesnt light up at all no matter what i try its just not lit up in any way ! only when I scan with VCDS lite I get the error and the ABS lights up and flashes but this only comes on when scanning in vcds it doesnt light up when driving the car at all !! Im going to check the fuse in the morning ! The ESP button its self should light up when you press it and also light up on the dash pod but neither does ! how would i know the LED has been romoved from the dash pod ??

Im very confused now on why it wont work !!!!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

How old is your TT and has it actually got ESP? The reason I ask is that it was retrofitted on very early models, but as far as I'm aware not on all TT's.

Also how long have you had the car, and if you've only bought it recently, has it always had the G200 sensor error since you've owned it?

I don't want to cause panic but there has been a case of a dodgy seller removing the LED from a dashpod to hide a fault and sell on a TT.

Without taking the dashpod apart there isn't really a way of knowing if this is the case.


----------



## audiquattroguy (Jan 1, 2011)

leeblades05 said:


> Done a bit of research on here about the ESP button and its function !! My button doesnt seem to be working , ive tried holding it in for a few seconds but no light appears on the dashpod ! No light also when ignition is on two clicks ! I have scanned it with VCDS lite and got the lateral Acceleration sensor fault which is as follows
> 
> 01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200): Electric Circuit Failure
> 
> ...


If it's the sensor, you just have to pay for the part (paid $130 for mine here in the US), as replacement is DIY. I just replaced mine, it took me 15 minutes. ESP can mess up the haldex functioning (ask me how I know  ). Do you have power at the rear wheels?


----------



## leeblades05 (Sep 24, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> How old is your TT and has it actually got ESP? The reason I ask is that it was retrofitted on very early models, but as far as I'm aware not on all TT's.
> 
> Also how long have you had the car, and if you've only bought it recently, has it always had the G200 sensor error since you've owned it?
> 
> ...


My car is a 2000 X plate TTR 225 Its ive had it only for about 3 months and have recently had to change the MAF sensor , Had one coil pack fail, then another a week after so ive now replaced all four plus put new plugs in and also a full service !! its only when a scaned for the coil packs that i noticed the G200 fault ! I did try and reset this fault but it came back after a day or two !! cant beleive someone would try and hide a fault by taking out the LED from the dashpod tho !!!! Is it a big job to find out if someone has ??

Just hope its not going to cost me a fortune as ive spent enough all ready LOL !!!!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

To be honest, if the LED is missing then it's not a big issue, the main thing is to get the actual fault rectified.

I have had my own dashpod to pieces, to replace the LCD screen, so I have some experience. If you do want to look then taking the dashpod to bits is possible but not very easy; here's a link to my instructions on LCD replacement that will give you an idea of what it involves.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151465&start=0&hilit=diy+dis

It would be worth shining a torch into the dahspod to make sure there's actually an ESP symbol there (not sure if there was a version without). I can't remember whether the ESP light is on the rev counter or speedo side, but if you're having a look then I'd only remove the one needle and gently bend back the fascia to have a look. Getting the needles back in the right place can be a real pain.


----------



## leeblades05 (Sep 24, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> To be honest, if the LED is missing then it's not a big issue, the main thing is to get the actual fault rectified.
> 
> I have had my own dashpod to pieces, to replace the LCD screen, so I have some experience. If you do want to look then taking the dashpod to bits is possible but not very easy; here's a link to my instructions on LCD replacement that will give you an idea of what it involves.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help Pete, will have a look on you post to see what is involved with the dashpod ! Im going to check the fuse in the morning and also order a G200 sensor to fit myself and see if that solves the problem with the ESP/ABS lights !! Is there anything else that needs to be done once the G200 has been replaced ie reseting anything ??


----------



## audiquattroguy (Jan 1, 2011)

leeblades05 said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, if the LED is missing then it's not a big issue, the main thing is to get the actual fault rectified.
> ...


Yes you have to 'zero' (reset) it. Here's how you do it:
http://dev.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 28c08f4d8d


----------



## leeblades05 (Sep 24, 2010)

audiquattroguy said:


> leeblades05 said:
> 
> 
> > peter-ss said:
> ...


Cheers for that audiquattroguy, might have to register my VCDS then to be able to do this as ive only got the Lite version !!! bloody more money......brill LOL !!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

they may have just shorted the LED out, it's much easier than removing it...

Makes you laugh how some places would see a ESP light.. and rather than investigate they know so little a battering of a dashpod is in order to hide it from people buying the car...


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> they may have just shorted the LED out, it's much easier than removing it...


The last one that I saw on here had been prised off the circuit board with a screwdriver; with a bit of luck there may be a bit of black tape, behind the fascia, covering the LED.


----------



## leeblades05 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bloody hell fellas im cacking myself about this now !!! How im i to know whats going on without having to spend shedloads on having the dash pod out ???? VCDS says Latteral Acceleration sensor - electrical circuit failure !! Does this mean the sensor has failed or that it has no power and cant talk to the ABS/ESP hense no light on dashpod ?? Sorry for being thick but just cant grasp what this could be !! Seems to me that it could be one or a combination of many things !! Whats the best course of action to get this sorted !! New sensor then take it from there or something different !!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't panic; the best thing to do is replace the sensor that Vag-Com's reporting to be faulty and take it from there.


----------



## leeblades05 (Sep 24, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> Don't panic; the best thing to do is replace the sensor that Vag-Com's reporting to be faulty and take it from there.


Cheers pete, just getting a little baffled by all the possible things that it could be !! the ones about people hiding the error by covering or shorting the LED out really rather strange but theres some GITS out there I take it as someone must have had this or something similar happen !! just hope its not something more serious !! I love the car and even tho its ten year old it still turns heads and looks stunning I think !! Ive always wanted one so took the plunge just hope I havent bought a rotten egg as it was faultless when I test drove it LOL !!!! just my luck hahahaha !!!


----------



## ethan9482 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Lee

Did you ever get a resolution to this? I ask as I have had the exact same problem for a while, finally getting around to fixing it now but been keeping an eye on ebay and never see the part available and nowhere else around me seems to have it.

Wondered if there was anything else to try in the mean time?

Cheers


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Lee-G said:


> My button doesn't seem to be working either. Is this a major problem because the drives fine ?


Wait till the snow/black ice arrives then tell us what it drives like!!!

I had the same problem for over a year!! then brought a acceleration sensor fitted it and cleared the fault code and bam!!! working fine now


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > they may have just shorted the LED out, it's much easier than removing it...
> ...


Hi Peter, I had the same issue when buying my TT from a Blackburn trader called Riley dawson autos Great Harwood, someone had hidden the ESP and ABS leds with black tape and the trader sold it me lying though his teeth that there was a new rear wheel bearing when they didnt even replace it on the day of collection and driving it away, futher more the wiper blades were new but someone had replaced them with wipers with NO rubber on them and a (BROKEN ABS PUMP ECU) thats the kind of crap we have to deal with when buying a car lol

I sorted him out proper


----------



## davidf1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Right,I am confused by all of this.

When you switch on the ignition the ESP light comes on,and then after some seconds it goes out.Now if you press the ESP button on the middle of the dashboard,so its light comes on,you then get a triangle come on in the instrument cluster.

I am presuming that this is correct,and that by pressing the ESP button,you are switching it off.And that is why it shows on the instrument cluster.

Please can someone confirm this.

Thanks


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

That's correct.

If you floor the accelerator on a wet road you should be able to make the ESP light on the dash flicker when it's enabled and working.


----------



## c4z (Aug 15, 2011)

Wrong thread


----------

